# My baby cockatiel does not have toes and its eyes are almost closed



## D4NT3D3V1L (Jun 30, 2019)

As I said my baby cockatiel, the only one to survive, has some problems. First it seems that it does not have toes whatsoever. I post a picture to see for yourself. Second, its eyes are covered by its eyelids.









One is slightly more open than the other one. They have small openings and I have been using Xerovit (sterile opthalmic oinment) on its eyes. 

If you have any kind of information which can help me help it, I would be grateful.

P.S. I do not know if this is the right section and I apologize in advance.


----------



## hariskar (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear that... The picture is not visible.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I can't see the picture either. How old is the chick? It's normal for the eyes to be closed until the baby is 7 to 10 days old. But it's NOT normal for them to not have toes. It would be a good idea to talk to a vet about it.


----------



## D4NT3D3V1L (Jun 30, 2019)

http://s8.picofile.com/file/8365231876/IMG_20190630_211954.jpg

@hariskar @tielfan Here's the link.


----------



## hariskar (Aug 3, 2012)

This does not seem normal. Are his parents relatives?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

He looks like he's at least four weeks old, so his eyes should have opened a long time ago. Have you tried washing the eyes with a warm, damp washcloth? That can help with eyelids that are stuck together. If washing helps, you may need to do it more than once (not all at the same time).

I can't see his feet very well, but the front toes are definitely missing on at least one foot. Do you think that he was born this way, or is it possible that the parents bit his toes off when he was very small and the wounds have healed? Unfortunately parents do things like this sometimes.

Most of his feathers look normal, but the chest area doesn't look right and the feathers around his neck seem to be missing. This might be due to the parents doing a little plucking, which unfortunately is very common with cockatiels. Do you know whether they did this or if the feathers simply didn't grow in? If he was feather-picked it's not a major problem, the feathers will grow back. But if it's a genetic problem they won't.


----------



## Lindamary71 (Jun 29, 2018)

Sorry to hear your little chick has missing toes. I would take him to the vet.


----------



## Brownbird (Jul 4, 2019)

Poor baby.
Could be a birth defect or an injury in the neatbox. Tiel parents aren't always very careful. One of ours has deformed feet (toes are there, but sewed and he can't clasp properly) due to being trampled on as a chick. Ir has never caused him much of a problem. Obviously having no toes whatsoever will be more difficult but I've seen zebra finches with stumps manage to get around.

Judging by the issues with his eyes as well it sounds like a genetic problem.

Hopefully he'll be ok. Might need some living adjustments (something wider than a perch to sit on).

How does he seem in himself? Is he eating?


----------

